# Chicken Tenders



## WHPierce (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm putting together a platter of a bunch of varieties of chicken tenders for a party, I've been searching for recipes and I found this one squidoo.com/chickentenders it sounds pretty good but does anyone have any other ideas for more varieties? Just trying to please everyone


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2009)

Try using the search function, either on here or on Google. Use different keywords like chicken fingers, tenders, nuggets etc. Good luck!


----------



## bourbon (Sep 8, 2009)

I like using crushed up Ritz crackers for the crumb coating


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2009)

My grand kids love my tenders. I have them crush up potato chips, then we coat the chicken pieces with them after dunking in  egg, put them on a baking sheet and drizzle with butter.Bake in a 325 oven til done..Lots of fat but they love them and they are a special treat once in a while.
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 8, 2009)

a soy-based sauce to marinade, broil/grill tenders on a stick, serve with a peanut sauce
season with dry ranch dressing (mix), b/g on a stick, serve with more ranch dressing
mustard sauce fo dipping (mustard/mayo/sour cream)


----------

